

MakerBot Developer Program - jschwartz11
http://makerbot.com/developers

======
philipcristiano
It will be interesting to see the uptake of the program given the many claims
for where Makerbot has taken community designs and applied for patents. Last
article I remembering seeing was quite recent
([http://traverseda.wordpress.com/2014/05/23/makerbot-
blatentl...](http://traverseda.wordpress.com/2014/05/23/makerbot-blatently-
steals-and-patents-a-community-design/))

~~~
BeccaCory
This article does a great job of laying out the actual situation:
[http://boingboing.net/2014/05/30/whats-the-story-with-the-
ma...](http://boingboing.net/2014/05/30/whats-the-story-with-the-mak.html)

~~~
citrik
This article causes me to question my trust in BoingBoing and Cory Doctorow.
The extruder is not the only open source component Makerbot is trying to
patent, here's another one [http://www.openbeamusa.com/blog/2014/5/22/stay-
classy-makerb...](http://www.openbeamusa.com/blog/2014/5/22/stay-classy-
makerbot) Seems the open spirit of Makerbot has been run aground by their new
corporate owner.

